# I Got new neighbors....help~



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 16, 2008)

there goes the neighborhood.....got new neighbors today, the house has been vacant for two years. So i must do my deeds indoors.

Can someone suggest a setup with these conditions.

Only want to grow 2-3 good plants at a time. Live in a non medicinal state so supplies will have to come from open market.

I got the place picked out but need to know some setup stuff....

Lights... Is there a light that will fit the purpose i need that I can get at the Big Box stores (walmart,homedepot,lowes)? How many lights would I need to give optimal light for 2-3 good plants at a time

seeds... kno of any seed distributers that will ship to US in non medicinal state?

nutes that can be purchased anywhere? recccomendations?

and lastly,,,,is there any known way in which growing in the attic will work? Im in the south US....louisiana to be exact...


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 16, 2008)

Growing in the attic will work. My advise would be to build your own little grow box because then it will make keeping them a secert easier and you can control everything. Lights i think they sell 70 watt hps grow lights at home depot. You can do the veg state with cfl's(compact Floro's). And you could do the enitre grow with compact floro's but it woul be easier in bloom if you get oyur hands on some HID lights. Im not sure how many lights but i know someone else will tell you that part. You are aiming for 4000-5000 lumens for blooming the kidiies. Nutes you can get from any garden supply store and you can do veg without them till you can get them if need be. here is a website you can order them from and they have about anything you will need from lights to medium to nutes. http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/brands.asp Also a seed bank i know alot of people have used and had sucess in the US is http://www.drchronic.com/ , or you can try http://www.seedboutique.com/store/ both of them work and people get their seeds withing a few weeks. Order with a prepaid credit card from walmart or some other store(then your name isnt associated with the beans). You might need to get a dehumidifier cause you dont want bud rot, and you want to make sure that you have enough airflow to keep it all cool(below 80 is ideal). The setup is all up to personal choice. I dont grow myself right now but im looking into a drip system, or a dwc. Dirt works fine too and when you buy it all it doesnt look as suspecious. Go to the hydro setup area or the grow journal there si alot of setups there with alot of information. the key is a decent amount of research so you have most fo your bases covered. I think i have 10 pages of notes all on different things to help me so i dont need as much help with basic stuff and you can always post on here i you do need help. I hope this helps some and feel free to ask anything else if you are curious everyone on MP is willing to help however they can.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude..... Great Answer.....

the attic is where i would like to do it because i can literly stand up in my attic and noone but me will ever be in the attic. It does get alot hotter than 80 though....

as far as shipping the seeds, should i just use my address? PO. Box?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 16, 2008)

> Is there a light that will fit the purpose i need that I can get at the Big Box stores (walmart,homedepot,lowes)?


Look at the security lights. Get a MH for veg and a hps for flower. You can use fluoros like WB said but imo if you're only growing 2 or 3 plants you want them to produce as much as possible. How much light you need depends on the size of the room really. Dimensions, by any chance?





> kno of any seed distributers that will ship to US in non medicinal state?


Dr Chronic





> nutes that can be purchased anywhere? recccomendations?


I'd recommend finding a hydro store or garden center or ordering online and getting fox farms. It will be superior to the stuff walmart and lowes has.





> is there any known way in which growing in the attic will work?


Well, i'm a lil north of you and I couldn't do it. If you have proper ventilation and maybe an air conditioner I guess it's possible. Remember optimum temps for your room should be 75 degrees with the lights on and my attic gets well over 110 in the summer.


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 16, 2008)

u can use either. If for some reason customs does find it then you havent done anything illeagal  cause they have the seeds, PO box would work too for extra security. The attic would work great i didnt mean to make it sound like it was a bad idea. But i just like to have a grow box cause you can make it for cheap, you can control all of the enviroment very easy(temp, humidity, wind, bugs). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuOTnI34vCc is a good video for alot of help setting up. so is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9YFlmmRenY&feature=related . either will help alot and tells you everything.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

your best bet..before buying or doin anything..would be to sit down on your computer for a few hours..maybe longer..and read..and read..and read different threads in different parts of the forum.you'll be surprised on how much info you can get outta this forum just by reading.also..you arent stuck buyin from stores around your place..order online.


----------



## HMAN (Jun 16, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> there goes the neighborhood.....got new neighbors today, the house has been vacant for two years. So i must do my deeds indoors.
> 
> Can someone suggest a setup with these conditions.
> 
> ...


 

I feel ya. My old neighbors just moved out, and I've seen a Sheriff over there twice today. Looks like the heat may be moving in!!! Oh, and I'm starting week 5 of flowering!!! Just gotta keep it under wraps.......:hubba: 
Good luck to ya! Shopping online is your best bet......


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

another thing i like about ordering online is you dont have to worry about being pulled over with a bunch of growing supplys in your ride,just in case the leo says the famous "i smell pot" phrase


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Id say no to the attack, i grow in my WIC and i have the AC gowing all day just to keep my temps just right. Also i would order everything online. Its safe bro.. Order from here
www.htgsupply.com
And do what Dad says and just read read read before you start to post questions.. You have to prove your self to us that your willing to do the research. Good Luck bro...


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 16, 2008)

ya if you have the money i would order all your supplys on line like the light ect.imo 1 to 3 plants you could get away with a 175 watt hps light but anyways.i would look for a local hydroponic store you will save a lot of money buying from them cuz shipping shure is not cheep.at my local store i got a combo deal hydo set up and 175 watt hps light with built in ballest for  $150 and it came with nutes ph up,ph down and the ph test kit hell of a deal if you ask me but thats my 2 cents good luck bro.

keep smoking:joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2008)

How much space are you planning on for your grow?  Are you going to have a separate vegging and flowering rooms?  Two or three plants can take up a square foot or they can take up 10 or 12 sq ft.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay after looking at the threads a grow box seems best given my environment.

I have 3 oak cabinets in the Garage.They are 3 ft high and 2 ft deep. based on this ,see if this works (total together they are 6 ft long.)

Seal the inside completely to keep pests out. plan to do this with silicone caulking. 

Cut one exaust vent approx 4 inches in diameter in each cabinet top. screen and install 2 exaust fans (180 cfm) insidw if cabinet,

coat inside in mylar reflective material

1 450 watt *400 MH Max-89 Grow Light System* from www.bghydro.com

or 2 250 watt lights, whichever is best.

using Fox Farms for soil, plan to root in rockwool.

havent thought about brands of nutes yet.

seeds from drchronic or seedboutique

Iff possible do you think i could get 3 plants in one cabinet? 3ft high X3ft long X2 ft deep and keep em small and bushy, then i could use one cabinet for veg and one for flower..... thiat kinda means with Pot and all that my plants would have to be less than 2 ft high,,,,im thinkin my yeild is gonna suck....opinions...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

if you have basic handy skills build a box, if not you can buy a plastic or metal storage shelf unit they go for pretty cheap. and make a easy stealth setup pretty fast.. as for lights all ive used are cfls for inside as of now im lookin into stepin hid soon so ill letcha now if ido.. sounds goood post some pics as soon as ya start.... goodluck


----------



## stoner 420 (Jun 17, 2008)

if u plan to keep a continious grow going the u could use cfls and tube flouros and cut electricity costs by half.. i have used cfls for a long time and average about 3\4 to 1 oz per plant and i usually do three plants ... but then again i pack as many cfls as i can get in there ... as for nutes i know everyone here says no to MG but my personal experience from it is great.. it actually done better for me than the botonicare did . i used greneral house plants MG for veg and tomateo MG for flower it works pretty go for me but i spend alot of time with my babies... hope this helps u and always check ur kwh price in ur area.. in some areas it is not as much to run a hps but in some it is more effective to use cfls.... thanks and happy growing....


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 17, 2008)

A buddy and I bought a indoor gardening shop in california, 
Valley Garden solutions,Now i have moved on from the shop but the owner is still a very good friend of mine and if you need equipment i can definitly set something up with him  and he will give me about 30% off everything in the shop...let me know if it is something you are intrested in


----------

